# NANDroid back up



## misaelN04H (May 21, 2012)

just rooted my phone but before i really start to work on it i want to make a back up... ive backed up apps using titanium back up but i want to also do a NAND back up before flashing a custom rom... i googled and searched around, but still confused on how to do this. id prefer to have a back up on the SD card itself, but it would also be handy if i had it on my PC.


----------



## rpmtech (Jan 20, 2012)

misaelN04H said:


> just rooted my phone but before i really start to work on it i want to make a back up... ive backed up apps using titanium back up but i want to also do a NAND back up before flashing a custom rom... i googled and searched around, but still confused on how to do this. id prefer to have a back up on the SD card itself, but it would also be handy if i had it on my PC.


Did you install ClockworkMod recovery as per the instructions? If so that's where you do the Nandroid backup. Hope this helps!


----------



## misaelN04H (May 21, 2012)

that i did not. thanks. will do just that.


----------

